# What animal describes you?



## Dolphinsaresmiling (Oct 6, 2009)

Hmm, let's say 3 animals that describes you! 

Me: 1. Cat - I can be sneaky.
2. Dog - I bark up the wrong tree.
3. Koala - I wish I would have sleeping skills like these do.

LOL. Take it with humour


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Panda
Otter
Sloth


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ninja.
Wait - you said animal.

I guess I would be some sort of dog-cat-bird hybrid. Friendly, sneaky, and always on the move (whether we're talking thinking patterns or actual physical movement).


----------



## flinty (Apr 11, 2009)

i'm a dolphin....a peaceful, graceful kinda creature:b


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

mouse-nervous, small
deer-cautious
bear-because...I like salmon? And I wish I could hibernate


----------



## spottedcat (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm a feline. I function best on my own, solitary, with only occasional contact with others of my kind.

I've identified with cats this way for 14 years. Hence my username.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Cat
Hermit crab


----------



## Dolphinsaresmiling (Oct 6, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Ninja.
> Wait - you said animal.
> 
> I guess I would be some sort of dog-cat-bird hybrid. Friendly, sneaky, and always on the move (whether we're talking thinking patterns or actual physical movement).


Dog-cat-bird hybrid sounds very interesting  Bird head.. cat's ears and dog's body.. LOL!


----------



## Dolphinsaresmiling (Oct 6, 2009)

Efsee said:


> mouse-nervous, small
> deer-cautious
> bear-because...I like salmon? And I wish I could hibernate


MMM, salmon is really nice


----------



## Dolphinsaresmiling (Oct 6, 2009)

flinty said:


> i'm a dolphin....a peaceful, graceful kinda creature:b


I love dolphins! Maybe I can change my animal into that when I'm more peaceful/calm...


----------



## Dolphinsaresmiling (Oct 6, 2009)

spottedcat said:


> I'm a feline. I function best on my own, solitary, with only occasional contact with others of my kind.
> 
> I've identified with cats this way for 14 years. Hence my username.


Cats are lovely  Great buddies!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Monkeys. Monkeys like to describe me.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Cats. Easy to startle, uncomfortable around others of their own kind, nocturnal/crepuscular, good at manipulating others, smarter than they appear.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Badger


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Turtle.
I'm slow, not very outgoing, and I like to hide in my home.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Lone Wolf - like to go hiking alone
Orangutan - harmless ( maybe they are not, but they look harmless)
Butters from South Park - just because


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Owl.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Platypus. I make no sense.


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

A rabbit.
nervous, yet curious and good at running?


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Kangaroo - I'm always jumpy
Deer - when I get scared I freeze in the spot
Sloth - I'm lazy


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

i)cat
ii)some sort of bird (likely an owl...nom nom nom..mice!)
iii)and...a manticore LOL idk
no actually, prolly a snake (because I seem to be incapable of producing my own body heat)


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

a fox nice creature misunderstood and hated by many:blankscavenges for food


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Platypus. I make no sense.


hah

lots of funny answers here.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

turtle.... because I never come out of my shell


----------



## Rayacle (Nov 2, 2009)

[deleted]


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

A rabbit or a cat...


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

I did a quiz to find my dæmon and got:

MOUSE - Your dæmon may be a mouse. You keep your self hidden away, not because you are ashamed of it, but because you are afraid the world may not understand it, and may hurt it. Isn't it strange how people can be so cruel to such a small and helpless creature? You want to keep that very inner part of your psyche private and close to you, perhaps in your shirt pocket, next to your heart.

For those who don't know, dæmons are a main part of Philip Pullman's trilogy _His Dark Materials_. They're a physical manifestation of a person's soul.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

A teeny, tiny bunny.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Sabriella said:


> I did a quiz to find my dæmon and got:
> 
> MOUSE - Your dæmon may be a mouse. You keep your self hidden away, not because you are ashamed of it, but because you are afraid the world may not understand it, and may hurt it. Isn't it strange how people can be so cruel to such a small and helpless creature? You want to keep that very inner part of your psyche private and close to you, perhaps in your shirt pocket, next to your heart.
> 
> For those who don't know, dæmons are a main part of Philip Pullman's trilogy _His Dark Materials_. They're a physical manifestation of a person's soul.


Would you mind posting the link to that quiz? It sounds fun! I love Phillip Pullman too.


----------



## myhalo123 (Nov 18, 2009)

Eagle - strong, but always alone soaring around.
Platypus - I am odd let's face it!
Golden retriever - friendly, harmless, I need a belly rub. : P

Can I delete this later? lol


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Would you mind posting the link to that quiz? It sounds fun! I love Phillip Pullman too.


Sure, here you go: http://quizilla.teennick.com/quizzes/468082/what-is-your-daemon

It's not very good, but what more do you expect from an online quiz?


----------



## solitarian (Nov 14, 2009)

1. Squirrel - Too anxious to know how to cross a street.
2. Rabbit - Low on the food chain and always terrified.
3. Tortoise - Comes out every now and then, but prefers its hole.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Capybara: Oversized, goofy looking, friendly, doesn't get enough sleep

Gibbons: Prefers to hop, skip, climb, or move about in other strange ways, goofy looking, won't stop singing, requires strong social network

Donkey (specifically Eeyore): Melancholy, awkward, goofy looking, a little bit cynical, house/life prone to falling apart occasionally, but caring underneath it all


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Sabriella said:


> Sure, here you go: http://quizilla.teennick.com/quizzes/468082/what-is-your-daemon
> 
> It's not very good, but what more do you expect from an online quiz?


That was cool. I got the eagle/hawk.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

even though it's been years since i was really obsessed with those books i still like to ponder over what my daemon would be.

right now, without a doubt..



















it would be so incredibly awesome. i would get a small indoor tree for my room and my sloth daemon will just relax there all day on the tree right beside me. i would carry him (daemon's are always the opposite sex) to the park and he would hang on to a tree branch and i would stretch out on the grass in the sun, both of us with that lazy content grin on our face. ^_^


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

im like a lab/pitbull hybrid thats been caged and mistreated but nowhere near broken.


----------



## PrincessQueenCupcake (May 29, 2008)

Hybrid fish tiger so I guess that makes me a tish, haha no, that wasn't funny, sorry.


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

_"DOG - Your daemon may be a dog if you are loyal and caring, and like to know what is expected of you. You probably are very family oriented, and have a small group of friends that you are very close to, rather than a large group of acquaintances. You dislike confrontation, but you will stand up and fight for the people and issues that you really care about. You may prefer someone else to take the lead in a situation, although you would rather take the lead yourself than have the situation fall apart. You probably enjoy routine and order, but that doesn't mean you don't like to have fun. If anything, your friends probably know you for getting intense, child-like pleasure in the small things in life."_

That's surprisingly accurate...

I'd probably be a wolf. Often misunderstood as a loner, all I'm really looking for is a little bit of territory, enough food to get by on, and someone to start a pack with...

Wow I'm a nerd.


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

A Bengal Cat:
I like to laze around in random places'
I Love to play like a little kitten and be childish 
I defend my territory (parents&husband) and get pretty overprotective over them. lol
I love to huggle (purring & hugging cats)


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

a clam


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Perhaps an owl.


----------



## joho (Dec 21, 2009)

*Snake* 
- my zodiac --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_zodiac#Personalities
- not in the evil way #_#
- Deep thinker
- Reserved
- Quick temper
- Wise
- 'Can be a loner, poor communicator, self-doubting, distrusting, cold" (LOL spot on)


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Koala im addicted to sleep


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wolverine (not X-Men)


----------



## ionre24 (Sep 14, 2009)

If it's the real me, then I would say a dog. But if it's who I am in front of others, then probably a sloth.


----------



## o0SpaceAce0o (Aug 31, 2009)

Chameleon. I can't make up my mind, and for the most part the things I like always change. Also I get stressed out around others, and I'm very sensitive.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Lion-_Generous and warmhearted, creative and enthusiastic, Broad-minded and expansive, Faithful and loving._


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm a pigeon. I have no attention span.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

A chihuahua with rabies.

I can't really think of an animal similar to me, it's like saying my dog is just like your dog, or all dogs are the same, they just look a bit different. I'm over-complicating, huh?


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

Tiger - solitary creatures...powerful, graceful, plus I look like one =)


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I seesaw between a she-wolf and a turtle. Right now I'm falling into turtle mode, slipping into a shell.


----------



## OrganizedChaos (Dec 18, 2008)

A Stray dog. Tentative at first, but has the potential to be warm, loyal, and funny at times.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Skunk -- I seem to be about as welcome and liked by most people as a skunk that decides to join your picnic.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

My favourite teacher described me as a sloth.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Sloth. Generally lazy and sloth-like.
Bear. Hairy, bouts of hibernation, eat alot of meat, capable of feroscious retaliation when physically threatened =P


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

Owl - I'm basically nocturnal
Cat - Curiosity and independence
penguin - Patience and an affinity for cuddling


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

a fawn. blend in, rarely seen. totally freaked out. Do you ever notice the way they look at you? Man. That look. I so could never shoot one of those things. They look at you as if they already expect it.


----------



## blahgman (Jan 27, 2010)

cat- jumpy, curious, and love to have my hair be petted 
mole - I don't get out much and my house is partly underground (basement home)


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Owl
Rat


----------

